# Glenlivet 18yr old



## niterider56 (Jun 30, 2006)

Can anyone tell me if this is any good. Costco has it for $60 a bottle.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

niterider56 said:


> Can anyone tell me if this is any good. Costco has it for $60 a bottle.


:dr :dr :dr 
'nuff said.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

pnoon said:


> :dr :dr :dr
> 'nuff said.


:tpd: Very good stuff.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Buy it,You will love it.

I drink the Mac 12 as my go to drink and the Mac 18 as my special occassion drink. 

That is a great price, grab it.


----------



## riverdawg (Dec 4, 2006)

Its very good, I was able to get myself invited to a Glenlivet tasting seminar that a local booze dist. was having a few months ago. We started with the 12 then the 15, 18 and then the 21. I couldnt taste the scotch my this time, then they broke out a bottle of Chivas. Out of them all the 15 was my favorite. Everyone there loved the 18. Just a matter of taste I guess.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

My favorite Glenlivet.
Even better than the 21 year, IMO


----------



## niterider56 (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks guys. Looks like I will be picking up a bottle or 2.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

ps. I think the new Nadurra is the second best Glenlivet, so if you're looking to buy two different bottles.....



my favs - best to "not best" (the 15 is the only one I don't think is very interesting, and even then it's not bad):
18, Nadurra, 21, 12, 15


----------



## mc185 (Nov 7, 2005)

Well worth $60, its one of my favorites so far.


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

It is excellent stuff.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

That was one of the first 18 yr single malts I purchased. Tasty indeed. Price is right on.


----------



## Vanderburgh (Aug 9, 2006)

the 12 is very nice too.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

mmblz said:


> My favorite Glenlivet.
> Even better than the 21 year, IMO


Very good scotch, im a bourbon guy, but my uncle Loves scotch


----------

